# New Departure DD adjustment?



## AntonyR (Sep 24, 2008)

*New Departure DD adjustment and parts wanted*

Since there is no cone to adjust, does anyone know what the correct method for adjusting the play/tension is for the DD(2 speed) hub? Does anyone have a scan of the manual for the DD they'd want to share?


----------



## JOEL (Sep 24, 2008)

I've always just moved the pulley or shifter position to adjust the cable tension.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 24, 2008)

A manual is right here on this very board:
http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2731&highlight=departure


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 24, 2008)

*Thanks, but...*

I appreciate the help, but I've seen this catalog, and it doesn't have any info that I was asking for. I need info on the assembly and setup of the DD 2 speed. All that pamphlet has is the parts list, and setup of everything but the DD. Isn't there anybody here that has a DD manual/setup they can add to the literature database or first hand knowledge of it? Hugs to anyone that can step up and help me(everyone) with this info....


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 24, 2008)

JOEL said:


> I've always just moved the pulley or shifter position to adjust the cable tension.



Thanks but I'm speaking of the hub itself, not the cabling... although It's good to know..


----------



## 18622hunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I just took my rear hub apart and it appears to be very similar to how the Model D goes together.  Do you have a picture of your hub and parts you can post?


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 24, 2008)

The whole assembly besides the brake discs goes together differently. There's no cone to adjust , and it's held together by the nut on the brake arm side, instead of the cone on the sprocket side like the D hub.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 25, 2008)

On the scan shown earlier, on page 11, there are instructions for adjusting the triple speed, which looks to be the same way you adjust a 2 speed according to my literature, I dont have a scanner or I would post some pics..heres what mine says for adjusting a 2 speed...

"Hold brake arm and with wrench on squared end of axle, turn axle to the left or counter clockwise to tighten the adjustment. Turn sprocket back and forth to feel adjustment which should give easy turning without binding but tight enough to take sideplay out of sprocket. Remember adjustment is usually slightly tighter after locknut is set up.
When adjusted, set locknut tight against brake arm, holding brake arm and axle to prevent turning"

Hope that helps!


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help.. I think there's something wrong somewhere either in the adjustment or the assembly in the hub itself. It's tighter than it should be, so much  that you can hardly turn the sprocket, with way too much play in the hub. I know the D hubs like the back of my hand, and this is my first DD so I'm thinking something didn't go together right, or something is off in the driver/gearing setup.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 26, 2008)

Antony, Is there a difference between the hub shells for model D and DD? Just curious if the postwar model CD 2 speed would work in a DD hub.....Don


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 26, 2008)

The DD is supposed to just be an addition to your standard D shell, but I know there are at least 3 different width D shells, each one just a little different than the other. One has flanges that are a little deeper, one that the spoke flanges are a little closer together, etc. I know that if I put a postwar driver into a '30s hub, it rubs against the deeper hub flange. This might play a role in the not fitting very well scenario. I've never dealt with a CD 2 speed so I don't know about the fitment.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 27, 2008)

I was just wondering if a CD would fit in a DD hub....funny thing is that I've never seen anything marked CD, nor have any of my bike friends...I have 4 2-speed units, all marked DD, but in the ND service manual I have it calls the new replacement 2-speed a CD....the new changes it mentions, like the actuator, driver, sprocket, etc, are the same as 3 of mine which are still marked DD....so I'm confused 

I got a feeling the new replacement CD was never marked as such, since there are 2 types of 2-speeds, and both types marked DD.

If you want a copy of the service manual I have PM your address and I'll send ya one......its got info on the front brake and other good stuff.....Don


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 27, 2008)

I didn't realize that the CD was just the other version of the DD. Yes on the outside, they look the same, the difference is the axle/ plunger style- so from what I understand, they use the same hub.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres a couple pics of the different actuators/cables ....


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres the actuator with the exposed plunger.....no nut on the cable and a different style barrel.....


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 28, 2008)

Here they are side by side....note the threaded section of the actuator arm is a different diameter.....


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 28, 2008)

*Calling all cars......*



Flat Tire said:


> Heres the actuator with the exposed plunger.....no nut on the cable and a different style barrel.....




Attention everyone- be on the lookout for these two parts at the bottom of this pic. They are wanted for questioning and a possible life sentence on my bike. If you see them, be a community leader and arrange for their safe transport to me. I will make sure that the vigilante that takes on this mission is handsomely rewarded(within reason of course). Or, if there is an elusive part that you've been trying to apprehend, give me the stats on it and maybe, if I know of it's whereabouts, we can arrange some kind of exchange program. Good luck out there...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been working on a Ca. 1941 New Departure 2 speed, and as stated before all of the bearing adjustments are done by turning the axle.  One other possible cause of slop is that if the bearings are out of adjustment, the driver can push the little spring ring that holds it in place out of position, and the driver can then slide a little bit back and forth on the axle.  The hub I'm working on has been out of service for 20 years and I was surprised to see this gap.  The spring ring is just a press fit on the axle. The "Big Book of Vintage Bicycle Hubs" has a few pages of useful information on these units.


----------



## AntonyR (Jun 15, 2009)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I've been working on a Ca. 1941 New Departure 2 speed, and as stated before all of the bearing adjustments are done by turning the axle.  One other possible cause of slop is that if the bearings are out of adjustment, the driver can push the little spring ring that holds it in place out of position, and the driver can then slide a little bit back and forth on the axle.  The hub I'm working on has been out of service for 20 years and I was surprised to see this gap.  The spring ring is just a press fit on the axle. The "Big Book of Vintage Bicycle Hubs" has a few pages of useful information on these units.



Actually that circlip you speak of does nothing as far as putting any pressure against the driver. It's only there to hold the assembly together on the axle while it's not installed in a hub. You could even run it without it. If the driver has any play, it's because the axle isn't adjusted correctly. There is no bearing adjustment, just preload by the axle. The problem that I had way back when I originally posted this question was an axle assembly that had mis-matched parts. Early axles and drivers arent interchangable with later version axles and drivers depending on the era of the D hub you're using. I had a later style driver on an early style axle and hub. The driver rubbed against the hub shell flange. I then used an early driver on a later D hub and had a gap with excessive play. Royal pain in the buttocks until I realized what was really going on.


----------

